# Herbal supplements



## TheWhiteGorilla (Jun 21, 2009)

I feel like it would be good for me to try some sort of herbal supplement that would treat anxiety issues. I have used xanax before, and I found the effects very helpful. I don't want to asked my doctor for a prescription, since I am already prescribed adderall (for school) and lexapro for (depression/anxiety), and I wouldn't want to come off as an abuser. I know how good meaning people get hooked on benzos, so I tend to think the costs outweigh their benefits. 

Are there any good herbal remedies that would be sold at GNC that work in similar ways?

I read about something called "GABA", but I'd like to hear any people's thoughts and experiences before trying anything new.


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

sadly herbal stuff helps no more than placebo effect, maybe up the lexapro dose to stop anxiety


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

TheWhiteGorilla said:


> I feel like it would be good for me to try some sort of herbal supplement that would treat anxiety issues. I have used xanax before, and I found the effects very helpful. I don't want to asked my doctor for a prescription, since I am already prescribed adderall (for school) and lexapro for (depression/anxiety), and I wouldn't want to come off as an abuser. I know how good meaning people get hooked on benzos, so I tend to think the costs outweigh their benefits.
> 
> Are there any good herbal remedies that would be sold at GNC that work in similar ways?
> 
> I read about something called "GABA", but I'd like to hear any people's thoughts and experiences before trying anything new.


GABA can't cross the blood brain barrier, so taking it as supplement won't help you. You migh try Picamilon (GABA bond to niacin) which can cross the BBB and help with anxiety, it has to be ordered over the internet and is considered a smart drug. Other options would be Phenibut, Niacinamide, Valerian. But don't expect those to be as strong as a potent benzodiazepine (altough I wouldn't say they are just placebo pills).


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Valerian root. Its a natural tranquilizer, and helped me mellow out instead of being tense all the time. It didn't necessarily make my anxiety less, but made it a lot easier to calm myself down.

Rhodiola Rosea (or something like that). Its a natural mental and physical stimulant. If you have anticipatory anxiety or react strongly to stress, this will probably help. It simply lowers stress. Things that would normally cause me to stress out just don't.

Passion Flower. It makes me kind of spacey. I can't rly explain the effect, but it is too mild to really make a difference.


----------



## Mayli (Sep 4, 2013)

I've been using Immortal Calm by Immortal Herbs, a chinese herbal formula. It has l-theanine which does cross the blood brain barrier and has been very helpful in my most stressful situations - it is the l-theanine apparently that the monks drink the green tea for before meditation. 

I have also tried Valerian root but I did not notice any difference. It only seems to work for some people. 

I have also tried Kava which is shown to improve GABA production. I'm not sure if it was just the wrong dosage but I felt a bit out of it as opposed to less anxious. I was not able to focus at all.


----------



## Nutcase (Apr 28, 2013)

Smoke pot


----------

